# Spurgeon Books



## PointyHaired Calvinist (May 2, 2009)

I'm looking into purchasing a Spurgeon book or two. I have Morning and Evening (somewhere!) and would like recommendations on more!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 2, 2009)

_All of Grace_ is a good one.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 2, 2009)

They are all good. Make sure that you buy unabridged material. Everyone wants to claim Spurgeon and they will cut and paste him at will to make him fit their theology.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 2, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> They are all good. Make sure that you buy unabridged material. Everyone wants to claim Spurgeon and they will cut and paste him at will to make him fit their theology.



Good point. I believe this company prints the original, unabridged texts of Spurgeon: Pilgrim Publications & Charles Haddon Spurgeon: We Preach Christ, and Him Crucified! >>>. The website can be a little less than user friendly, I just called them when I ordered.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 2, 2009)

The Soul Winner: How to Lead Sinners to the Saviour (Wm. B. Eerdmanns) is very good.

An All-Round Ministry: Addresses to Ministers and Students (Banner of Truth)

and Commemeting On Commentaries (Banner of Truth) are among my favorite Spurgeon books.

There is also (if it's still in print) Spurgeon's Devotional Bible (Baker Book House).


----------



## bookslover (May 2, 2009)

The Banner of Truth Trust recently republished his _Lectures to My Students_, complete with a new typeface and including his _Commenting and Commentaries_ all together in one fat volume.

Also, do not deny yourself his massive commentary on the Book of Psalms, _The Treasury of David_, which is always available used - and probably new from Pilgrim Publications.


----------



## Staphlobob (May 3, 2009)

bookslover said:


> The Banner of Truth Trust recently republished his _Lectures to My Students_, complete with a new typeface and including his _Commenting and Commentaries_ all together in one fat volume.
> 
> Also, do not deny yourself his massive commentary on the Book of Psalms, _The Treasury of David_, which is always available used - and probably new from Pilgrim Publications.



These are excellent references. "Lectures" would be my first choice.


----------



## reformedminister (May 3, 2009)

What about his sermons? Start out with the New Park Street Pulpit (3 vol.), and then start collecting the Metropoliton Tabernacle Pulpit (63 vol.). It took me a while to collect everything but it is an absolute treasure.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 3, 2009)




----------



## bookslover (May 3, 2009)

Didn't I read, recently, that the Logos software people have all 63 volumes of sermons available from them? I could be wrong...


----------



## jackyond32 (May 3, 2009)

some of his stuff like treasury of david are on esword for free but i dunno if you want them in person and not just digital.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 3, 2009)

His Treasury of David is a must (commentary on the Psalms).
I also like his little book 'The Soul winner'
His New Park St Pulpit, and Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit are treats if you can afford them.
See also The Spurgeon Archive
Most importantly, his studies on Baptism are essential reading for all paedobaptists


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (May 3, 2009)

Is _Lectures to My Students_ aimed at those in the pastorate, or would the average layman get a lot out of them?


----------



## bookslover (May 4, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Is _Lectures to My Students_ aimed at those in the pastorate, or would the average layman get a lot out of them?



They are also very enjoyable and edifying for the layman, as well.


----------



## Idelette (May 4, 2009)

"The Treasury of David" and "Lectures to my Students" are both _EXCELLENT_! Highly recommend them both! "Finding Peace in Life's Storms" is also invaluable!


----------

